# Balalaika's Eastern European Block



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

*Disclaimer:* no political affiliations are implied in this thread. I am actually a hardcore capitalist, just one who happens to have a penchant for Eastern European music and exceptional voices.

for starters, my favorite baritone, Mykola Kondratyuk: a dramatic baritone with an elegant, bass-like timbre which lacks the harshness more common in this fach. imo, he is like a Ukrainian Leonard Warren, but with a more subdued, paternal vocal style as opposed to high energy charisma. unlike most dramatic baritones, the voice moves quite well, with some of the best legato of any singer in the 20th center.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

the Ukrainian coloratura soprano, Maria Stefyuk. Reminds me a bit of Mado Robin, but a bit more sensual/less of a one trick pony.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Ukrainian basso profundo Ilya Meleschenko. kind of startling to hear such a deep, dark, formidable voice coming from someone who looks like a college pretty boy


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Russian mezzo soprano Tamara Sinyavskaya


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> *Disclaimer:* no political affiliations are implied in this thread. I am actually a hardcore capitalist, just one who happens to have a penchant for Eastern European music and exceptional voices.
> 
> for starters, my favorite baritone, Mykola Kondratyuk: a dramatic baritone with an elegant, bass-like timbre which lacks the harshness more common in this fach. imo, he is like a Ukrainian Leonard Warren, but with a more subdued, paternal vocal style as opposed to high energy charisma. unlike most dramatic baritones, the voice moves quite well, with some of the best legato of any singer in the 20th center.


lol what's up with the whole political affiliation thing as soon as anything that has to do with Russia comes up?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> lol what's up with the whole political affiliation thing as soon as anything that has to do with Russia comes up?


it has nothing to do with Russia in and of itself as much as the fact that I'm a proud capitalist.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

the Moldovan spinto soprano Maria Biesu. a voice of bright, flowing gold, sort of like an Eastern European Aprille Millo


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> the Moldovan spinto soprano Maria Biesu. a voice of bright, flowing gold, sort of like an Eastern European Aprille Millo


I prefer Millo if I may say so.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I prefer Millo if I may say so.


Millo was a fine singer. absolutely may say so


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't mentioned Anatoly Solovyanenko yet? this must be remedied......

imo, the best spinto tenor of the 20th century. very similar to Corelli, but a touch higher. as I've said in earlier threads, he is one of the few tenors I've heard who actually sounds like a man and is able to pull off sounding convincingly romantic (it's hard to find one which can do either these days, let alone both). my only complaint is that his tone goes a bit spread in older age and looses some of the roundness (some severe letter boxing going on there).


----------

